# Tarificador telefonico para locutorios



## wilyglobal (Ene 9, 2006)

Hola amigos estuve visitando los foros en ayuda de diseñar un sistema tarificador la verdad ya llevo buen tiempo en el tema.
les agradeceria mucho si me facilitas este circuito detector de tono del amigo Itincho sacado de un costedaror telefonico.
Y bueno maestros consegui este chip cmx683 (detector llamada progresiva y voz) y la verdad no trabaja muy bien es muy sensible al ruido , voz encima la interface entre la pc y tarjeta del tarificador rs232 mete ruido haciendo peor aun el trabajo de este chip como lo sioluciono ??????  sin atenuar la señal q necesita reconocer los chip cm8870 (dtmf) y el cmx683 para q puedan trabajar ....
El algoritmo en q use en MCU detectan presencia y ausencia de tono para determinar el inicio real de llamada Y CON ESTOS PROBLEMAS VA ANDAR MAL TODO ESTE SISTEMA.

Que me recomienda profess  me informe bastante hablaron tambien del CM8888/80 sistema  q trabaja con procesadores (8088/86) no tengo experiencia con estos pero no se si se podra echar a andar este chip CM8888/80 tambien con MCU (microntroladores)....

DESDE CHIMBOTE PERU
WILY MEDINA FLORES                e-mail: wilbording@hotmail.com
Gracias saludosssssss....


----------



## ltincho (Feb 3, 2006)

Hola Wilyglobal , te paso el circuito detector de tonos especifico para la deteccion a 425 Hz , la idea es luego tratar la salida de este circuito mediante un micro que decida ( segun la cadencia ) cuando hay un tono de ocupado , cuando se esta generando una llamada , etc. etc.
El circuito fue extraido de una contestadora KX-T1000 de Panasonic .

Saludos  8)


----------



## wilyglobal (Feb 17, 2006)

gracias men x la ayudasaaaaaaaa te pasaste 
disculpa por la demora 
estuve ocupado a todo estodecidi montar mimpropio locutorio
y sigo decidiso en terminar este proyecto 
vamos a ver qe pasa lugo
ahora vere como conseguir este telefono
gracia  maestro 
chau


----------



## darkbits (Feb 12, 2007)

por favor si puedes enviarme  tu circuito de deteccion de todos por favor estoy haciendo un tarifador si me puedes ayudar por favor..
gracias..





			
				ltincho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Wilyglobal , te paso el circuito detector de tonos especifico para la deteccion a 425 Hz , la idea es luego tratar la salida de este circuito mediante un micro que decida ( segun la cadencia ) cuando hay un tono de ocupado , cuando se esta generando una llamada , etc. etc.
> El circuito fue extraido de una contestadora KX-T1000 de Panasonic .
> 
> Saludos  8)


----------



## pacho2012 (Jun 1, 2010)

mira  te  tengo  este  circuito pero funciona  con  un  software  llamado dtmf dial  lo descargar lo conectas  a el circuito  y lo  pones  a funciona   como   simulador  de teléfono

lo estoy  diceñando  con  un  grupo  de amigos y   estamos  haciendo la configuracion  en pic c si  te  sirbe me dices


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 1, 2010)

pacho2012: La señal TONE IN de tu esquema va a la linea telefonica ?, cómo ?. Saludos


----------



## pacho2012 (Jun 1, 2010)

No probé   con  teléfono  pero  me funciono  a la perfección  con  el  simulador  pues puedes  probar  con  un teléfono  pero  no te aseguro  nada    pues  la  verdad  solo  lo hice  con  el software  que  simula un  teléfono  en tu pc va  de la salida  de audio  de tu pc a TONE IN   OK  cualquier otra pregunta  me dices bueno

el simulador  lo puedes descargar   aca http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Other-AUDIO-Tools/DTMF-Dial.shtm


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, gracias..♫♫♫♫♫♫


----------



## mixato (Jun 1, 2010)

Amigo, te cuento que trabajo desde hace mucho tiempo con estos equipos tarifidores o tarificadores según como prefieras llamarlos.

Y te comento que estás apuntando el problema desde la parte más difícil de todas. Tu lo que necesitas es detectar 3 estados del teléfono (colgado, descolgado, descolgado y con la comunicación en curso), y obviamente debes detectar los tonos dtmf para saber que cobrarle dependiendo de la llamada de esta persona.

Bien. Empecemos por lo mas fácil, para detectar colgado o descolgado, simplemente mides la tensión de la linea telefónica. colgada de alrededor de 48v. Descolgado esta baja hasta aprox. 10v (siempre hablando de CC).

Supongamos que ya sabes cuando alguien levantó el teléfono y empezó discar. Bien, ahora hay un montón de IC que decodifican los DTMF con lo que ya tienes dos problemas resueltos y sin ruidos raros que te molesten al detectar la señal. 

Ahora toca la más dificil. Cómo saber cuando la comunicación se estableció. Bien. Para esto no debes detectar el sonido de alguien hablando, (y es más creo que hacerlo así tampoco es legal) lo que sucede es que al pedir la linea a tu compañia telefónica debes aclarar que es una línea para telefonía pública (en algunos países, en el mío sí no se si en todos, necesitas una licencia para poder hacer eso).
La virtud de estás líneas para telefonía pública es que la empresa telefónica te avisa con una señal cuando el abonado del otro lado contestó por lo tanto la comunicación se estableció, que es también a partir del momento que ellos empezaran a cobrarte a ti.

Esta señal tiene 4 formas posibles (hasta donde se, en todo el mundo se usa 1 de estas 4 opciones):
Pulso de un ancho determinado en ms. de 12KHz. 
Pulso de un ancho determinado en ms. de 16KHz.
Pulso de un ancho determinado en ms. de Inversión de polaridad de la línea (recuerda que la señal audio va montada sobre la contínua que alimenta el teléfono, los 10v que te comenté al principio) o sea la continua de alimentación cambia de polaridad.
Inversión de polaridad permanente. La linea de alimentación cambia de polaridad hasta que termines la comunicación o hasta que en la proxima comunicación se vuelva a invertir cuando conteste el proximo llamado.

Entonces las señales que tienes que detectar son éstas y no meterte en algo tan complicado como ver si hay o no audio, si hay o no tono, etc...

Espero haber sido de ayuda. Saludos Mixato


----------



## dark_soul (Nov 19, 2010)

Saludos, en estos momentos me encuentro diseñando un control de encendido remoto de luces via telefonica, pero me surgio una duda al momento de usar el DTMF MT88L70, como debo conectarlo, ahora les comento mi idea.

Hasta ahora llevo en diseño: Deteccion de Ring -> Microcontrolador -> Descolgado, Despues de 2 Ring, el microcontrolador manda un pulso a un relay y pone una resistencia de 560 Ohms en paralelo con la linea, con esto simulo el descolgado de la linea, pero al hacer esto ya no como debo conectar el DTMF si va en palelo a la linea telefonica o en serie con la resistencia de 560 Ohms.

Esta planteamiento surge con la idea que se necesita estar descolgado para recibir los Tonos DTMF, ¿es correcto? ya que algunos diagramas mostrados en etse foro y la red solo indican la conexion del DTMF pero nunca especifican si se necesita estar descolgado el o se conecta directamente en paralelo a lo que seria la linea telefonica.

Espero haber planteado bien mi duda, y ojala me pudieran ayudar, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------

